
GitHub turns 10 - dewski
https://github.com/ten
======
giancarlostoro
Thank you GitHub for your contributions which are hated and loved by many
(though loved by most I think is the general consensus). You've not only
changed what we've all come to expect from version control tooling but also
you've given us tooling that gave us things like Discord, Slack, VS Code, Atom
and who knows what else! So thank you, say what you will about Electron but I
find it self evident there is a gaping whole in existing GUI frameworks that
was fulfilled so readily by Electron its growing adoption rate is self evident
of this.

~~~
craftyguy
attributing spinoff projects is not necessarily a compliment.

------
deckarep
People can nitpick and complain about Github but the platform works and Github
is now the de-facto standard for both open and closed source projects.

Hats off to Github...but let’s also not forget the AMAZING tool underneath the
covers that is simply called git!

------
hw
Github is arguably one of the most important and core companies in Silicon
Valley. Kudos on 10 years of being the backbone of most tech companies and
open source projects, and for being a valuable repository of knowledge and
collaboration.

------
epynonymous
congratulations, have been a big fan of the service (free and paid). looking
forward to the next few years of innovation.

